# Circuit breaker



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @CMELEC!

Best of luck on that one....


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Check with Freelance (though they won't be open on the weekend) in Kelowna.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CMELEC said:


> Need to install a bolt on 20A federal pioneer circuit breaker. Where can I find one on the weekend or is there an alternative brand that works for a NBLP 42b-4LI panel ?
> 
> Location Vancouver


Weird breakers on a weekend? Your options are normally the secret stash from another local sympathetic contractor or double up a couple things with light load so you can free up an existing breaker until you can return to do it for real.


----------

